# Office 365 >  > [SOLVED] How to link every second cell between tabs

## Enewbee

Hello Excel forumers!

I have a question regarding how to link every second cell from tab 'Ver2' to the 'Summary' tab (see example attached) without changing/altering 'Ver2' tab, as i would need to repeat this operation over and over in other files, so coming up with a formula would be great. 

What i am trying to do is to link every second cell highligted in yellow in row 22 (tab 'Ver2', e.g. E22, G22 etc.) to 'Summary' tab (into cells I7, J7 etc. highlighted in orange) rather then copying and pasting 'values' or using a simple look up/linking which could be quite time consuming.

Looking forward to your expert advise. 

Enewbee

----------


## Kaper

Try in I7:


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


and copy this cell right

----------


## LeoTaxi

For phase2 in I7, copy to the right as far as needed




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


For phase1 in I6




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Kind regards
Leo

----------


## Enewbee

Thank you Kaper and Leo Taxi. It works! Really appreciate it.  :Smilie:

----------

